# Best Todd Grantham quote ever.



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

After the game, when asked about the words from Paul Johnson about the UGA fanbase; "Maybe he should be working at Wal Mart."


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> After the game, when asked about the words from Paul Johnson about the UGA fanase; "Maybe he should be working at Wal Mart."



Awesome!! 
Grantham is a DGD!


----------



## Horns (Nov 26, 2011)

I would have soiled myself had I heard CTG say it. He is fire and brimstone.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 26, 2011)

link link link link please.... please


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2011)

Todd Grantham is the man! We are lucky to have him. A DGD. He is what GATA is all about!


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> After the game, when asked about the words from Paul Johnson about the UGA fanbase; "Maybe he should be working at Wal Mart."



Paul Johnson is a classless tool! Fits right in!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 26, 2011)

Great turnaround to a season that could have been a disaster. UGA is playing as good as anybody right now. Good luck in the SECCG.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Fairhope.I hope we give the corndogs a good game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

No link Fletch.  I didn't even hear him say it.  My brother in law said that it happened on the radio after the game.  Interview in the locker room.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No link Fletch.  I didn't even hear him say it.  My brother in law said that it happened on the radio after the game.  Interview in the locker room.



Not to side track this thread but I heard an interview with Conley and he is a well spoken, intelligent sounding young fella. Was already impressed with his play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

fishnguy said:


> Not to side track this thread but I heard an interview with Conley and he is a well spoken, intelligent sounding young fella. Was already impressed with his play.



I like Conley a lot.  He's not the fastest guy and wasn't a recruiting site wonder (not that that matters) but he is a football player.  He's smart and is a very hard worker and it has payed off early for him.  I'm really glad he and Bennett are doing so well because they are both scrappers who really want it.

And if you thought Chris was impressive in an interview, watch a Jarvis Jones interview.  I was amazed.  I was expecting anything but what I saw.  He seems smart and very level headed and very grounded.  He came from absolutely nothing and I think he really appreciates this second chance that he's gotten to play football.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I like Conley a lot.  He's not the fastest guy and wasn't a recruiting site wonder (not that that matters) but he is a football player.  He's smart and is a very hard worker and it has payed off early for him.  I'm really glad he and Bennett are doing so well because they are both scrappers who really want it.
> 
> And if you thought Chris was impressive in an interview, watch a Jarvis Jones interview.  I was amazed.  I was expecting anything but what I saw.  He seems smart and very level headed and very grounded.  He came from absolutely nothing and I think he really appreciates this second chance that he's gotten to play football.



We have quite a few very well spoken and acting young men on this team.  Malcolm Mitchell is no dummy either.  

Be careful though, you are going to ruin someone's argument that all we recruit is classless thugs.  :nono:


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 27, 2011)

Personally, I hope he didn't say this.  Just like I said about CPJ, I have trouble with someone making fun of a person trying to provide for their family.  Period.  I respect a working man or woman and do not look down on the folks at Walmart or McDonalds.  At least they are working and not waiting on a hand out!  That said, maybe CPJ would have had a better day if he had been working at Walmart yesterday!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I like Conley a lot.  He's not the fastest guy and wasn't a recruiting site wonder (not that that matters) but he is a football player.  He's smart and is a very hard worker and it has payed off early for him.  I'm really glad he and Bennett are doing so well because they are both scrappers who really want it.
> 
> And if you thought Chris was impressive in an interview, watch a Jarvis Jones interview.  I was amazed.  I was expecting anything but what I saw.  He seems smart and very level headed and very grounded.  He came from absolutely nothing and I think he really appreciates this second chance that he's gotten to play football.



Hard to believe Conley has only been playing football for 4 years. That's why he wasn't a big recruit not many new about him and also he was on the first graduating class at his high school so they were often over looked.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Personally, I hope he didn't say this.  Just like I said about CPJ, I have trouble with someone making fun of a person trying to provide for their family.  Period.  I respect a working man or woman and do not look down on the folks at Walmart or McDonalds.  At least they are working and not waiting on a hand out!  That said, maybe CPJ would have had a better day if he had been working at Walmart yesterday!



I agree with you.  I didn't hear it but even though I agree with what you are saying, I have no problem with Grantham using Johnson's own stupid words against him.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

Walmart has good Health benifits dont they?


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 28, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Walmart has good Health benifits dont they?



I wouldn't know.  Don't work or shop there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2011)

Grantham.  Full of class is the only way to describe the chokemaster.


----------



## DDD (Nov 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Grantham.  Full of class is the only way to describe the chokemaster.



Nice avatar.

I really think you should have this one.


----------



## DDD (Nov 28, 2011)

By the way, Paul Johnson is just a higher teir Chan Gailey.  8-4, Sun Bowl, no defense and getting out coached.  He's always mad at his players, yelling, screaming and making dumb comments.  

I know I hope he keeps coaching and keeps Reggie Ball Jr. in there throwing the ball and running the ball!!!  What a great game Saturday!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> By the way, Paul Johnson is just a higher teir Chan Gailey.  8-4, Sun Bowl, no defense and getting out coached.  He's always mad at his players, yelling, screaming and making dumb comments.
> 
> I know I hope he keeps coaching and keeps Reggie Ball Jr. in there throwing the ball and running the ball!!!  What a great game Saturday!



I predicted and said I'd be content with 8-4 this year based on how young our team is, a new QB, and a young defense.  Unlike yall, I'm capable of being realistic.  Now go predict us some snow...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Grantham.  Full of class is the only way to describe the chokemaster.



You know what Frenchy?  After you people stood up and booed during the Munson tribute Saturday, you don't have anything to say to anybody about class.  You don;t know what the word means.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I predicted and said I'd be content with 8-4 this year based on how young our team is, a new QB, and a young defense.  Unlike yall, I'm capable of being realistic.  Now go predict us some snow...



Realistic?  Is that your euphamism for "I ran my mouth all week, I got my tail whipped and left early, and now I'm gonna try and act humble."?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

Booing a dead man. Man I never thoughtI would see such a thing over a football game.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't see that but any Tech fan who stood up and booed during the Munson tribute ought to have his butt whipped! That's just plain wrong!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I didn't see that but any Tech fan who stood up and booed during the Munson tribute ought to have his butt whipped! That's just plain wrong!



I was there Jody. They booed it and toward the end of it started the chant to THWG!! I was up high and there werent many GT fans, but the ones that were there were ok.  Pretty sure it was more of the student section then anything.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I didn't see that but any Tech fan who stood up and booed during the Munson tribute ought to have his butt whipped! That's just plain wrong!



I agree Jody.  And with the exception of maybe lilburnjoey, I don't think any of you guys would do that.  But I don't want to hear one word from Frenchy about class after Tech fans did that.  

Also, saw where some jack leg Tech fan posted, "I wish there would be a sequal to We Are Marshall involving UGA's football team.  I'm serious."  

This is definitely not a representation of all Tech fans.  But I am not going to listen to one whiney word about class from the Tech people after this stuff and the cheering when Deangelo Tyson left the game hurt.

For the Tech people wanting to claim some sort of moral highground, you do not have it with people like that among you.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 28, 2011)

They also got a "Mun-son's De-ad" chant going.....

Stupid classless punks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> They also got a "Mun-son's De-ad" chant going.....
> 
> Stupid classless punks.



Trash.  That's the word.  They are trash.  Not all of them for sure.  But the ones that did that definitely are.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> They also got a "Mun-son's De-ad" chant going.....
> 
> Stupid classless punks.


Did you see the painted up pee stains grabing the instruments out of the band members hands. Right after the Munson tribute while they were trying to get back to their seats. While chanting THWG!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

On TV it appeared that there was as much red in the stands as there was yellow...hmmm...so the Techies sold out a game finally.


----------



## DDD (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah yes, and to bounce off of you classy folks booing during Munson's tribute by the Red Coats.

Let's take a look at this nice "BLOCK" on Tyson.  And here I thought we were the Thugs???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know what Frenchy?  After you people stood up and booed during the Munson tribute Saturday, you don't have anything to say to anybody about class.  You don;t know what the word means.



I didn't boo anyone at halftime nor did I hear it.  Whoever did is an idiot.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I predicted and said I'd be content with 8-4 this year based on how young our team is, a new QB, and a young defense.  Unlike yall, I'm capable of being realistic.  Now go predict us some snow...





After starting 6-0...you can't be content with finishing up 2-4.

What a joke.  Keep on trying to kid yourself into thinking you're okay with how your season ended up.


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2011)

y would they have a Munson tribute at Tech's field???


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> y would they have a Munson tribute at Tech's field???



are you serious?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> After starting 6-0...you can't be content with finishing up 2-4.
> 
> What a joke.  Keep on trying to kid yourself into thinking you're okay with how your season ended up.




Keep kidding yourself into thinking that posts like this are anything but worthless.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> y would they have a Munson tribute at Tech's field???



Because he died last week. Also Gt anouncer did one too.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Keep kidding yourself into thinking that posts like this are anything but worthless.



How quickly you forget your own posts.

From 2 months ago at the peak of GTs season.



Nitram4891 said:


> Why are you georgia fans so up in arms today? Is it because we are ranked 12th and undefeated? Is it because you had to go back to school today after yesterday's columbus day off? Is it because Spurrier just got rid of his senior QB and is still going to win the east? I don't get it?




See the entire thread here.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=648895


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Nitram you should probably just hush.


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> are you serious?


I asked didn't I??  Munson meant nothing to Tech


brownceluse said:


> Because he died last week. Also Gt anouncer did one too.


I know he did :worm:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Munson obviously meant something to them.  You don't stand up and boo a recently deceased man's memory if he meant nothing to you.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> I wouldn't know.  Don't work or shop there.



Come on everyone shops at walmart!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> Munson meant nothing to Tech



and what about superheroes?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Munson obviously meant something to them.  You don't stand up and boo a recently deceased man's memory if he meant nothing to you.



Nobody stood up and booed.


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> and what about superheroes?



I don't get it. yer sayin cause the marching band formed superhero emblems, then Munson meant something to them??

I can tell ya this, I doubt Tech corned the market on band geeks. EVERY school has em. just watch and look at those hats and outfits!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 28, 2011)

chadair said:


> I don't get it. yer sayin cause the marching band formed superhero emblems, then Munson meant something to them??


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nobody stood up and booed.



Is staying in your seat and booing ok?

And I know that happened.  My brother in law and my wife's uncle were both at the game.  My wife's uncle is a Tech fan.  They both said it happened.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 28, 2011)

sadly, all schools have some punk fans.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> sadly, all schools have some punk fans.



Yup...seems like young people just aren't taught the respect and discipline that they once were.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is staying in your seat and booing ok?
> 
> And I know that happened.  My brother in law and my wife's uncle were both at the game.  My wife's uncle is a Tech fan.  They both said it happened.



I didn't see or hear any people booing.  If it happened, it was on a very small-group or even individual basis and not a large-scale event.

After the Munson talk, while the band was playing your fight song for an eternity, some fans in the south endzone stood up and did the "what's the good word chant."  What do you expect while you play your fight song for a solid 3 minutes?  Honoring Munson is one thing.  People throughout the stadium, wearing both colors, stood and applauded during the talk about Munson.  Then the band played the slow version of Glory.  GT fans don't want to hear UGA's fight song for that long on our field on Senior day and it had absolutely nothing to do with not liking or not respecting Larry Munson.

Furthermore, I echo what Rex said.  If the shoe was on the other foot, you know good and well you would have certain individuals or even small groups doing tastless things.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I didn't see or hear any people booing.  If it happened, it was on a very small-group or even individual basis and not a large-scale event.
> 
> After the Munson talk, while the band was playing your fight song for an eternity, some fans in the south endzone stood up and did the "what's the good word chant."  What do you expect while you play your fight song for a solid 3 minutes?  Honoring Munson is one thing.  People throughout the stadium, wearing both colors, stood and applauded during the talk about Munson.  Then the band played the slow version of Glory.  GT fans don't want to hear UGA's fight song for that long on our field on Senior day and it had absolutely nothing to do with not liking or not respecting Larry Munson.
> 
> Furthermore, I echo what Rex said.  If the shoe was on the other foot, you know good and well you would have certain individuals or even small groups doing tastless things.



I don't expect anything.  I didn't play the fight song.

I agree.  And I certainly never thought you were a part of it or condoned it.  I know you're better than that.  Some of the other jacets here?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't expect anything.  I didn't play the fight song.
> 
> I agree.  And I certainly never thought you were a part of it or condoned it.  I know you're better than that.  Some of the other jacets here?  I'm not sure.



Well you and I didn't play in the game, either, but I'm sure  we've probably posted "we won" or "y'all lost" somewhere along the road...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 28, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> On TV it appeared that there was as much red in the stands as there was yellow...hmmm...so the Techies sold out a game finally.



MCBUCK, I really like you, but for the life of me I can't figure out why someone who has only been to one UGA game in his entire life would post about Tech not selling a game out.  That makes ZERO sense.

And I'm not bashing you for not going to games.  I understand any and all reasons for not going.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Well you and I didn't play in the game, either, but I'm sure  we've probably posted "we won" or "y'all lost" somewhere along the road...



I know it.  I've gotta score my points where I can and if picking nits is the only way I will because you are too hard to argue with.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> By the way, Paul Johnson is just a higher teir Chan Gailey.  8-4, Sun Bowl, no defense and getting out coached.  He's always mad at his players, yelling, screaming and making dumb comments.
> I know I hope he keeps coaching and keeps Reggie Ball Jr. in there throwing the ball and running the ball!!!  What a great game Saturday!



This


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 29, 2011)

chadair said:


> y would they have a Munson tribute at Tech's field???


Probably for the same reason Florida did. http://http://jacksonville.com/sports/college/florida-gators/2011-11-26/story/fsu-uf-notebook-drive-stalls-so-does-gators-chances

Funny that a Gator would be surprised to find out that Gators are capable of doing something with class.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> Probably for the same reason Florida did. http://http://jacksonville.com/sports/college/florida-gators/2011-11-26/story/fsu-uf-notebook-drive-stalls-so-does-gators-chances
> 
> Funny that a Gator would be surprised to find out that Gators are capable of doing something with class.



What's even funnier is that it came from a gator who attends all of UGA's home games.  man goes to more UGA games than I do.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What's even funnier is that it came from a gator who attends all of UGA's home games.  man goes to more UGA games than I do.



Thats what a year of Muschamp will do to a UGA I mean UF fan!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats what a year of Muschamp will do to a UGA I mean UF fan!!



sad part is, I have been goin to the uga games for years!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

chadair said:


> sad part is, I have been goin to the uga games for years!!



I dont blame ya. I like going too.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 30, 2011)

chadair said:


> sad part is, I have been goin to the uga games for years!!



Well I can't say I understand...but, okay.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 30, 2011)

chadair said:


> sad part is, I have been goin to the uga games for years!!



and whoever is giving you those tickets needs their tail whipped too.


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> Well I can't say I understand...but, okay.


lets just say I'm  HUGE college football fan and I LOVE beer!! 


Unicoidawg said:


> and whoever is giving you those tickets needs their tail whipped too.


thanks BJ!! :trampoline:


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 30, 2011)

I've no reservations about working at Walmart.   I DO Have serious issues with people BUYING stuff at Walmart.  Too much "Made in China" lowers the value of American ingenuity.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 30, 2011)

chadair said:


> lets just say I'm  HUGE college football fan and I LOVE beer!!



Co-eds in sundresses and cowboy boots probably don't hurt your feelings either!


----------

